# Curious



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Just wondering


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Wish you didn't live so far away.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

it's all the same to me- but it depends on the location. If it's here, then I'd only go in winter. If it's in Ohio or something, then I'd prefer spring or fall.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am willing to get together all the time as long as the weather isn't bad.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

well it would be here in Missouri and I am thinking summer time would be better cause the babies will be able to go in the water...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, why so far away from me,. I so wish we could do a northeast get together. I know there are a lot of members up this way in Connecticut, Mass and Maine. That would be fun.

I would love to come to Missouri but I will be big and pregnant by the summer::


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Anytime I can get to Mizzou!!!!!!


----------

